
Show HN: The Offline Writing App – Disconnect Your WiFi to Focus on Writing - nlazaris
http://www.theofflinewritingapp.com/
======
nlazaris
Alright HN, hope you enjoy this side project I finished up on the holidays.
It's a simple static site built with React, Tachyons CSS and deployed to GH
Pages. Here's the source if you are interested: [https://github.com/nlaz/the-
offline-writing-app](https://github.com/nlaz/the-offline-writing-app).

I know there are plenty of holes in the actual usage. Don't it take it
seriously. Cheers!

